# Futurama



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Final season of "Futurama" starts at 10:00PM EDT on Wed. 06/19 on Comedy Central. First 2 eps. in a 1 hour block, repeated at 12:01 and 2:03.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool, thanks!


----------

